# Pygmy Sunfish



## Wulfen (21 Aug 2018)

Hi all.
I just found some vids featuring the pygmy sunfish.
Stunning fish and so interesting 
Are they available in the UK?
Though I would share his cool dance


----------



## zozo (21 Aug 2018)

All seem to be on the redlist as endangered species in their land of origine (USA). Except the E. zonatum and actualy the least beautifull of them all for that likely the least in demand and the E. evergladei. I guess there might be an export prohibition. Difficult to find outside the USA if not bred in captivity. In my country i can find only 1 on the internet saying he sells them, rather expensive priced at almost €9,- per fish. And i know from reviews this LFS webshop is notorious for not updating his stocklist and than you recieve an out of stock message after you ordered and payed..


----------



## Wulfen (21 Aug 2018)

zozo said:


> All seem to be on the redlist as endangered species in their land of origine (USA). Except the E. zonatum and actualy the least beautifull of them all for that likely the least in demand and the E. evergladei. I guess there might be an export prohibition. Difficult to find outside the USA if not bred in captivity. In my country i can find only 1 on the internet saying he sells them, rather expensive priced at almost €9,- per fish. And i know from reviews this LFS webshop is notorious for not updating his stocklist and than you recieve an out of stock message after you ordered and payed..


Cheers zozo. 
It seems there were some Elassoma evergladei for sale back in January. 
https://picclick.co.uk/Pair-of-Elassoma-evergladei-Everglades-Pygmy-Sunfish-311959984712.html
At least I know that they do appear from time to time 
Maybe a species I could try in the future in a biotope tank


----------



## MirandaB (21 Aug 2018)

I bought some Evergladei a couple of months ago but unfortunately one arrived almost dead and the others didn't last more than a month although I'd researched carefully and the tanks was perfect in regards to set up and water quality 
Didn't realise at the time that they don't travel well and they seem prone to internal bacterial infections too,certainly not the easiest of fish to keep.
The males can also bully the females quite badly so definitely best to have 1 male and 3-4 females.


----------



## Wulfen (21 Aug 2018)

MirandaB said:


> I bought some Evergladei a couple of months ago but unfortunately one arrived almost dead and the others didn't last more than a month although I'd researched carefully and the tanks was perfect in regards to set up and water quality
> Didn't realise at the time that they don't travel well and they seem prone to internal bacterial infections too,certainly not the easiest of fish to keep.
> The males can also bully the females quite badly so definitely best to have 1 male and 3-4 females.


Sorry to hear of your loss.
They are not something I'm looking to keep immediately, I still have to set up my first tank yet.
Very interesting nevertheless


----------



## MirandaB (21 Aug 2018)

They are beautiful fish  I've kept zonatum successfully in the past but they were wc and I'm wondering if it's the way the evergladei are bred now that causes them to be weaker.
I will probably have another go in the future but they're not cheap at around £15 each.


----------



## Wulfen (21 Aug 2018)

MirandaB said:


> They are beautiful fish  I've kept zonatum successfully in the past but they were wc and I'm wondering if it's the way the evergladei are bred now that causes them to be weaker.
> I will probably have another go in the future but they're not cheap at around £15 each.


I think it would be an interesting fish for research. What did you feed the evergadei? 
Despite my not having set up my Aquascaper 900 community jungle yet I can't help thinking about a second tank focused more on an individual species 
So far I have identified 3 more specialized fish. Elassoma, Dario dario, and especially the liquorice gourami


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Aug 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Despite my not having set up my Aquascaper 900 community jungle yet I can't help thinking about a second tank focused more on an individual species
> So far I have identified 3 more specialized fish. Elassoma, Dario dario, and especially the liquorice gourami



I am also a fan of dwarf puffers and shell dwellers... lol sorry to add to your list. I current have a species only dwarf puffer tank and am slowly convincing the Mrs to get one for Dario Dario!


----------



## MirandaB (23 Aug 2018)

I fed them atemia nauplii,small daphnia,black mosquito larvae,cyclops,microworm,blackworm,basically anything alive that's small enough for them to eat.
They're not really interested in frozen foods I've found.


----------



## Wulfen (23 Aug 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I am also a fan of dwarf puffers and shell dwellers... lol sorry to add to your list. I current have a species only dwarf puffer tank and am slowly convincing the Mrs to get one for Dario Dario!


Go for it


----------

